# Hello



## moparmatt316 (May 11, 2013)

Hello all, this is my first post and as most I'm in need of some answers if anyone can help. First off, a few weeks ago I purchased a 1978 Ariens Fairway with a 7hp Tecumseh that get this...WORKS!. I'm in the process of putting it back together now as I took it to bare metal and repainted everything. She's looking g good, and will be on the grass in two weeks. Now to my question. I picked up two mowers today one is an Ariens Emperor model 925011seriel 006063 not sure what year this was produced. The other mower is the one that has me really stumped after hours searching online, I've come up empty. All i see is a sticker with a model number 32529 and a briggs and stratton engine number 130803 serial 0212-01681116. Maybe someone can tell me by the pics. Thanks


----------



## moparmatt316 (May 11, 2013)

not sure if it helps but the original colors appear to be teal green with a white deck.


----------

